# "Nuke"?



## Torin_Darkflight (Sep 20, 2006)

Hrmn...when was this added, and what does it do?


----------



## yak (Sep 20, 2006)

it.. NUKES. your "new submission" messages. I know people are having problems with hundreds of those

it was added 5 minutes ago, after successfully testing it on Marthaen, out test dragon. the test succedded with minimal blood loss.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 20, 2006)

It ends the world.


----------



## anfael (Sep 20, 2006)

no work in firefox

put *id="NukeForm"* in the form tag and use  *document.getElementById("NukeForm").submit()* instead


----------



## yak (Sep 20, 2006)

funny because i use firefox. okay, i admit that i was lazy.. changing..


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm quite scared to use the nuke button.

How is it any different from 'Select All' then 'Remove'? *shrug* Does..IT KILLS PEOPLE? =O


----------



## Nightingalle (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm using firefox and it doesn't work =O  I'll love it when it does work. :3


----------



## yak (Sep 20, 2006)

it's disabled ATM, so clicking it will not do anything.

it removes all your messages of the given subtype.. if you click on the "remove journals" - it will remove all your "new journals" messages.
it was requested many times in the past, because people were having problems with deleting a large amount of these messages by hand, one page at a time. "Select all" + "Remove" only works for hte messages displayed on the current page. if you have 19 of these pages, you would have to repeat the process 19 times.. here you do it only once.


----------



## anfael (Sep 20, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> funny because i use firefox. okay, i admit that i was lazy.. changing..


ok, weird, it works on my desktop but not my notebook.  i wonder if some point release of firefox has dropped support for document.name syntax (it's been deprecated for a while i guess).  i dunno.  but you're safer using getElementByBlahBlah anyway because it's standard DOM1, so it should work across ie/ff/opera/safari with fewer headaches


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 20, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> it's disabled ATM, so clicking it will not do anything.
> 
> it removes all your messages of the given subtype.. if you click on the "remove journals" - it will remove all your "new journals" messages.
> it was requested many times in the past, because people were having problems with deleting a large amount of these messages by hand, one page at a time. "Select all" + "Remove" only works for hte messages displayed on the current page. if you have 19 of these pages, you would have to repeat the process 19 times.. here you do it only once.



Ahh gotcha, I always try to limit message to one page, so 'Select All/Remove' was reasonable enough for me. 

Still, I can see it'll be useful for others.


----------



## Moon-Baby (Sep 20, 2006)

weeee
I'm gonna have fun "nuking" stuff now.


----------



## whitedingo (Sep 20, 2006)

I heard that its disabled because bush warned FA if it persists with  making nuclear weapons he will send in his peace keeping force and we all know what that means


----------



## Moon-Baby (Sep 20, 2006)

oh noez O.O


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 20, 2006)

Someone should mention that FA went into admin mode because of the tables being re-keyed instead of finding out on IRC


----------



## yak (Sep 20, 2006)

my bad.. making a thread


----------



## uay (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahh, so it's like the Sheezy nuke. Big badda boom.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2006)

BRILLIANT!

that is all.


----------



## Alchera (Sep 20, 2006)

I love this Nuke idea. When I saw it appear today, I had to go clicking it. And when it said it would delete all of the subtype that I was in, I was like this:  O_O *slowly click cancel* :lol:


----------



## Myr (Sep 20, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Someone should mention that FA went into admin mode because of the tables being re-keyed instead of finding out on IRC


I just mirrored the message on the mainsite Admin Notice a few minutes ago too. >^.=.^< Nobody likes being in the dark.


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 20, 2006)

um i have a question about this feature. will it be able to nuke your notes as well? since deleting them does nothing to them at all except change the envelope icon color pink, while leaving the note intact. i find that lack of note deletion on the mainsite very annoying. you can delete PMs here on the forums but not there which is why i ask if nuke can nuke those too?


----------



## tysla (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm on too much to be able to use the nuke button efficiently. But still, I can't resist a shinny red button!


----------



## carlos-penguin (Sep 21, 2006)

Works fine in Opera 8.52/Linux. Thanks for the feature!


----------



## yak (Sep 21, 2006)

wow, the server was swamped the first half-an-hour when just about every second request was to nuke something.
so to prevent possible abuse, i am going to limit it's usage by making it available only when you have more then N number of messages - when deleting them by hand would be irritating.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 21, 2006)

Haha. Now that's a popluar feature.


----------



## Zippo (Sep 21, 2006)

Great option. Works wonderful in IE, thanks much you guys!! :3

-Z


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 21, 2006)

If it was me, I'd make it work in Firefox but not IE.


----------



## Alchera (Sep 21, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> um i have a question about this feature. will it be able to nuke your notes as well? since deleting them does nothing to them at all except change the envelope icon color pink, while leaving the note intact. i find that lack of note deletion on the mainsite very annoying. you can delete PMs here on the forums but not there which is why i ask if nuke can nuke those too?



I've noticed this too. You can delete PMs you get in on your FA account entirely, but not what's in the Trash, Draft, or Outbox. Why is that?


----------



## Zippo (Sep 21, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> If it was me, I'd make it work in Firefox but not IE.



Oh great, another browser fanboy... awe well, I can say that im now enjoying my IE functionality in its use even more now that ya said that. (pets yer head) Youve made my night, gave me a warm feeling inside that your firefox isnt such the top choice after all. :3

-Z


----------



## Mr Cullen (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm liking it Mucho grande senores.


----------



## Suule (Sep 21, 2006)

I want a Nurse button next to that!


----------



## Corinth (Sep 21, 2006)

*sees nuke* *sees lots of emo journals* *uses nuke* Brilliant is all I would say. Although it will work out for anybody who favorited a LOT of peeps..... which is a lot U


----------



## dave hyena (Sep 21, 2006)

It's a very useful feature, tres bon et sans reproche.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 21, 2006)

Zippo said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like FireFox because it let's less spyware and shit through. Why should I have to have an extra 2 spyware/virus scanners because IE lets the stuff walk right through the door. Plus Tabs are awesome and don't clutter up the Start Bar


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 21, 2006)

I noticed 'Nuke' button is no longer red. Thank you for making it matching with other buttons, since it looks scary, with being red, saying "NUKE"...

It's like a button you really want to press, but you fear of having "What this button does?"  as your last words...now it looks normal, its like "Mark ALL as Read". 

I'm sure I'll use it eventually...when I want to blow college up. Etc. 

Anyway, I.E. now has tabbed feature and it IS possible to give it ad-blocker - use Google's AdBlocker in Google tabbar to adblock spyware, etc. But I just went with Firefox because I generally find it natural to use ^^;


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

Dave Hyena > It's a very useful feature, tres bon et sans reproche. 
* Irbyz sets mode: +b *!*@015-016-017-018.direct.dsl.apci.net
* Timer 1 activated
* Timer 1 halted
* Dave Hyena was kicked by Irbyz (english only, please)

Sorry, couldn't resist...

Hmm... any chance of a "half-nuke" option? (Depress repeatedly until results are manageable...).
_"You have 9868 new messages ( 6874S, 158C, 2385J, 116F, 284W, 50N, 1TT  ) "_


----------



## yak (Sep 21, 2006)

lol nice one, uncia ^^ i have to think about this idea. it has... potential.
---
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/37741
i never thought it could be used like that. that's abuse  is is way more strainfull then the "select all"+"remove"


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 21, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Dave Hyena > It's a very useful feature, tres bon et sans reproche.
> * Irbyz sets mode: +b *!*@015-016-017-018.direct.dsl.apci.net
> * Timer 1 activated
> * Timer 1 halted
> ...



What would that 1TT stand for at the end? I'm sure those are made up numbers and stuff, but I dunno what TT would stand for in the message centre.


----------



## whitedingo (Sep 21, 2006)

Kayla-La said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



proberly an admin message like trouble ticket or something


----------



## Aikon (Sep 21, 2006)

I just tried it now, works great.  Nuking things is fun!  Yay!


----------



## dave hyena (Sep 21, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Dave Hyena > It's a very useful feature, tres bon et sans reproche.
> * Irbyz sets mode: +b *!*@015-016-017-018.direct.dsl.apci.net
> * Timer 1 activated
> * Timer 1 halted
> ...



I call for a moraytaurium on crazy moonspeak. :cry:


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> I call for a moraytaurium on crazy moonspeak. :cry:



Lunatic eeltaurs? _*looks confuzzled*_

(Maybe those could help cure the current system problems, mind you...).


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2006)

..not sure if this is the place for this, but 'nuke' isnt working with the current version of safari for mac.


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> ..not sure if this is the place for this, but 'nuke' isnt working with the current version of safari for mac.


Yes, right place... Thanks for the report, Sapphire. 

yak won't be a happy... er, yak, I guess.

=
(aside: Might be checking to see whether the "nuke"s are causing DB performance issues, just now, despite the re-keying last night... Y'all might've noticed the slowdowns/"unavailable" messages in the past couple of hours).


----------



## goat (Sep 21, 2006)

my nuke submissions i think broke my account in a way.

i tried nuking them, but it went  to an error message that said something along the lines of "for security reasons, we cannot show the error message". so i tried it again, and it said the same thing. now it says i have 3421 submissions, like i did, but when i click the number it says i dont have any to list. 




-EDIT-

nm, fixed it. had to nuke it ONE last time. guess it takes some tactical nuking to take out such massive amounts


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

goat said:
			
		

> nm, fixed it. had to nuke it ONE last time. guess it takes some tactical nuking to take out such massive amounts



thx. Appreciate the report, goat.

It sounds like you hit a database lock problem right at the end of the first mass deletion, presumably when the system was trying to update the number of submissions, but failed.

We're keeping a close eye on the "nuke"s just now, since it appears to be a bit of a rough ride that's possibly compromising the rest of the system performance at present.
Whether that continues, or whether there are genuinely "other issues" remains to be seen.

=
@all: Please continue to report any issues with the "nuke" feature. Thank you.


----------



## ediskrad (Sep 21, 2006)

@@@@ Please do not use the 'Nuke' feature until further notice as this may be causing system degradation. Many thanks. @@@@

LOL XD


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

ediskrad said:
			
		

> @@@@ Please do not use the 'Nuke' feature until further notice as this may be causing system degradation. Many thanks. @@@@
> 
> LOL XD



Yeah. So much for waiting...

With any luck that ain't just going to encourage people to "nuke" the system. Not a great deal to lose, alas...


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 21, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> ediskrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah right! that message is gonna draw jerks like moths to a flame! :?


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> yeah right! that message is gonna draw jerks like moths to a flame! :?



Agreed. But they can only nuke everything once.
Just going to have to be fingers crossed that there aren't any other table locking, etc., issues off the back of the mass delete.


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 21, 2006)

um...if they don't want people using it right now then why don't they disable it just like the search feature till they can figure out what's going on????


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> um...if they don't want people using it right now then why don't they disable it just like the search feature till they can figure out what's going on????



First get to the code, in order to disable the feature.

It's about 5 1/2 hours since I posted on the admin forums to point out various performance characteristics that could be useful in determining the root cause (for those of us who don't have low-level access); whether that be owing to problems arising from the "nuke" functionality, (D)DOS, etc.
Not that the coders wouldn't know, or be able to work that out from other tools they have, but just in order to get a pre-emptive strike.

Tonight is a bad night for coder availability, it seems.


----------



## vashdragon (Sep 21, 2006)

If yall do get it fixed and we keep it, would it be possible to put the nuke button some place else.  I cant tell you how many times i almost clicked it and man would that have sucked.  Twas a good feature though, im finaly free of those backlogged journals.


----------



## Cosaco (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey, one question: (I think it's too much close to "Select All" Button ^^U)

Thanks ^^


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

vashdragon said:
			
		

> If yall do get it fixed and we keep it, would it be possible to put the nuke button some place else.  I cant tell you how many times i almost clicked it and man would that have sucked.  Twas a good feature though, im finaly free of those backlogged journals.



Should help on the HDD space too, no doubt, Vash.

Good... Yes, I can empathise with wanting to get rid of /huge/ numbers on that top line (25,000+S for some people), although I'd still rather delete only the oldest 1/2 - 3/4 - 7/8, rather than "all" for some of those.

Not that I'm trying it just now, but I thought the option had a confirmation popup? Or does the placement of that make it easy to confirm in error, too?


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 21, 2006)

why can't we nuke private messages on the mainsite???!!!
when you delete them they stay right there anyway!!1!!!!
what's the point?! you wanna free up space allow us to delete old PMs. i know some people have got way more than me and i have 3 pages of them. multiply that by the 30,000+ members over there and thas alot of memory being wasted on keeping those trashcans full....also i have brought this up may time before and not once has an admin or mod or coder responded to any of those posts. heck i even posted a thread about it a few weeks ago!!


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, the system throughput is back up from around 8 Mbps to 15 Mbps (slightly short of usual), but the lag from the time I posted that admin message until "near normality" was around 40 minutes.

Not sure what that says 'bout how badly system resources were being hogged, but things are a /bit/ better now, at least.


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> why can't we nuke private messages on the mainsite???!!!



Because the feature hasn't been coded yet?

Yeah, that's an annoying gap, I must admit; but judging by what's been happening with the current go-slow I think the coders might have to be a bit more careful when putting (further) "nuke"s live, given the depth of backlogged data to remove that FA currently has.


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 21, 2006)

Yay slightly more speed again!!!

ERROR: DATABASE RESPONDED TOO MANY CONNECTIONS


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 21, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok then why can't we atleast empty our trashcans of "supposedly" deleted messages???


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> Yay slightly more speed again!!!
> 
> ERROR: DATABASE RESPONDED TOO MANY CONNECTIONS



Yeah, was running relatively smoothly for 15-20 before that.
Am guessing that people are still nuking; possibly even doing so before they think the feature will be withdrawn. (Like, "thanks", if so... :roll.

Still haven't ruled-out any other underlying cause; and not in a position to do so here. _Hopefully_ nothing else.


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hmm... I was getting "server shutdown" there; but no tech news, since it returned.

*watches*


[ed.] guess who forgot to edit/update this one.


----------



## shy_matsi (Sep 22, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> it.. NUKES. your "new submission" messages. I know people are having problems with hundreds of those
> 
> it was added 5 minutes ago, after successfully testing it on Marthaen, out test dragon. the test succedded with minimal blood loss.



oooh I'm gonna love that feature


----------



## TORA (Sep 26, 2006)

Doesn't matter anymore... nuke has been removed.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 26, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter anymore... nuke has been removed.



Nuke is still there, but the button only appears once you have 48 submissions of a single type. I'm probably never going to see it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 27, 2006)

A totally new reason to message-whore!!
I'll probably never use it either. I usally clear out at "You have 50 messages". I get confused what happens after that


----------

